# Repairing snagged Romex jackets.



## Joe Momma

About the nylon on THHN; I was told the nylon coating is what gives the extra 'H'(90c rating).
Sometime despite you best efforts you lose the 'N', what is one to do about that?
In fact about a month ago while pulling 3/0 in sub freezing weather the 'N' popped off the wire all by itself for about 5 feet while trying to unspool it, simply because the wire was too cold. Not much you CAN do about that scenario.


----------



## TheElectricalGuru

Marc,

I have no problem with taping the NM Cable with APPROVED UL listed tape and not the cheap vinyl crap you get at one of those tool sales under the tent in a walmart parking lot.

The issue is the wrapping should be equal to the thickness of the sheathing to ensure ample protection. Now if the damage is down into the conductor insulation.....I demand our guys remove it and replace it.

Now I could see a newbie inspector bringing down a Article 110 issue with workmanship and so on but unlikely.


----------



## Hillbilly

We'll tape it with Scotch 33,if it's just the jacket. If there's any doubt,we replace the run.


----------



## rod213

Hillbilly said:


> We'll tape it with Scotch 33,if it's just the jacket. If there's any doubt,we replace the run.


 
Same here hillbilly (ps, welcome to the site!) we use 33 for that too. Then sometimes as a good measure, so as not to draw attention we'll wrap it with yellow phase tape.

We'll also use 33 for wraping our switches and rec's before we push them back in the wallbox.


----------



## brian john

Joe: Once we were installing 500 kcmil and the as soon as you bent the wire POP, off came the jacket. Nice job of phase taping and all was good with the world, well at least my little corner.


----------

